# Computer Entertainment / Home Theatre with Car Subwoofer?



## hey1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I know this is a stupid question and I've been trying to find this answer over the net for the LONGEST TIME.  I'm just curious if there are any ways I can hook up the car's subwoofer to my computer. Thank you for your time, everyone.

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

hey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a stupid question and I've been trying to find this answer over the net for the LONGEST TIME.  I'm just curious if there are any ways I can hook up the car's subwoofer to my computer. Thank you for your time, everyone.
> 
> ...


Sure, just get an AC/DC converter.


----------



## hey1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry but can anyone think of anything else that I may need? Thanks.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

A good way to ground the amp.


----------



## hey1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Do they even make amps for computers?


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

You can buy entire sound systems just for computers. Most of them have built in amplifiers in the subwoofers.


----------



## hey1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I know, but the point of this is to make use of my subwoofer rather than having it to sit around. I tried selling it but no one wants to buy it, so I just gave up on that and I'm trying to plan this lil' project.


----------



## sharky_101 (Mar 16, 2007)

heyy im trying that as we speak man. home subs have an amp onboard, and the signal comes from the main home amplifier.
if your desperate to use it just as a loudspeaker u can hook up the points as a normal speaker on the amp, i guess u cud try from the computer audio out, although it probably won't have enuf to get it working.
im pretty sure if u want it working properly u need power to the amp at least, hope this helps just that little bit.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This subject has been done to death on the forum, the (financial) stumbling block is the very high cost of the AC to 12 v DC (at 20 amps or more) power supply for the car sub amp.

The next problem is getting the local Noise Control Officer to return the seized gear after the neighbors complain, and paying the fines for the offences for exceeding the by laws on sound levels...


----------



## sharky_101 (Mar 16, 2007)

I hooked mine up today haha. It's pretty much sub, stereo amp, car amp (with crossovers + bridging; this is a juice pumper i got for $1* from ebay), and usual speakers.
The stereo amp bundles all of the channel's low-frequencies into the sub-out line. the sub-out line goes into the car amp and is amplified, shaped and then into the sub. Too easy.
Now i bet you're thinking 'dude what about the MASSIVE "stumbling block" for getting power to the car amp.
It's too easy. bet you can't guess what I used. a Car battery. Bet you didn't think of that.
Now I know you'll all say 'well what about recharging the battery' stuff like like, well, using a spare car battery and hooking it up with jumper cables probably isn't the most orthodox method, but it's great to test everything, and prove that it works - So until you can get a AC-DC converter, use a car battery man!
So that concludes you can do it all man, it sounds great! Just don't annoy neighbours.
Longest post ever.

*+ $125 p & h <-- haha still hell cheap!
cheers, zoltag.


----------



## bc30629 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a strange feeling what he^^^ just said can actually be very dangerous. Not only are the chems in car batteries very caustic, using open connections such as jumper cables in an indoor environment for something of this nature seems rather ludacris. Please dont injure yourself for the sake of hooking up a car sub to your computer. If something like this is gonna be done, do it right, no need to hurt yourself for a little thump thump.


----------



## sharky_101 (Mar 16, 2007)

I totally agree. Use common sense of course, common sense doesn't need to be stated =]


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In the previous post on the same subject some months ago, the cheapest suggestion was given as a car battery. A simple search would reveal all.

But you have to like sulphur fumes and acid in the lounge, plus only a few hours between charges. Its a real rough solution, but if thats what you like....


----------



## sharky_101 (Mar 16, 2007)

no1 said anything about a lounge room, he was just wondering if it was possible.
and yes, i do like sulphur fumes.


----------

